# Church of God International



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 16, 2009)

Spoke with a woman over the weekend who is a friend of a friend of my wife's and she mentioned that she attended the local "Church of God International". I had personally never heard of the group but was wondering if anyone here at the PB had any notion about them. From what I could dig out of her they seem like an Adventist group (her church meets on Saturday). 

Here is their website.


----------



## Berean (Aug 16, 2009)

They don't seem very happy or full of joy.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking some more at their site they also deny the Trinity and are Trichotomists.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 16, 2009)

It's another Armstrongist offshoot. Keep the sabbath and OT laws, salvation by keeping the law, Americans are really Israelites, and God is a family and not just a trinity.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 17, 2009)

Armstrongism, The Worldwide Church of God, The Church of God International

Here is a CRI Bible Answer Man brief on the WWCoGI.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 17, 2009)

I heard the group underwent an upheaval during the 1990s and the majority of them turned to evangelical Christianity. It's documented on a dvd which has been sitting on my shelf for ages.

I'll break it out tomorrow and give it a look


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 17, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> I heard the group underwent an upheaval during the 1990s and the majority of them turned to evangelical Christianity. It's documented on a dvd which has been sitting on my shelf for ages.
> 
> I'll break it out tomorrow and give it a look




Yeah, I thought that was what Hanagraff said years ago also. The son took the group into to trinitarian theology and better soteriology. That is why I went to the Bible Answer Man's site to reexamine. But it didn't lead me to what I remembered. Hank and Ted Armstrong were communicating at one time if I remember correctly.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 17, 2009)

Church Of God International - Statement Of Beliefs

Some interesting stuff.

Finding more stuff still. Some major changes did come.
http://www.equip.org/articles/the-worldwide-church-of-god-resurrected-into-orthodoxy

http://www.equip.org/articles/the-price-of-change


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 17, 2009)

The WWCG is the original, and is the one which embraced orthodoxy in the 90s. A quote from "religioustolerance.org" - 

_After Herbert Armstrong's death, about 30,000 members of the Worldwide Church of God left to join splinter groups: Church of God International, Global Church of God, Living Church of God, Philadelphia Church of God, and United Church of God. _


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 17, 2009)

"Church of God International" sounds like the UN of churches... 

Question: Didn't some of the followers of Armstrong actually become Trinitarians (after he died)?

 EDIT: I see Randy's post already references that...


----------

